# Desperate for progesterone!



## Eva666 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just done a positive pregnancy test this morning after treatment in Kiev.  I've been to private GP to get prescription for to carry on the meds I need but Boots have had to order them and I will run out of the progesterone if the order doesnt arrive tomorrow.  I dont want to lose pregnancy for such a silly reason.  

How long can I go without meds before something goes wrong?


----------



## Eva666 (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy now - Boots had my meds in - no probs!  

Very weird though - I had utrogestan pessaries vaginally from Kiev and now have capsules to take orally  why do they both look EXACTLY THE SAME  It doesnt bother me though - at least I got them and not as expensive as I was expecting although an old girl collecting her NHS eyedrops was quite horrifi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Eva,

Glad you got it sorted (sorry been away so not able to reply). Congrats on the BFP 

Utrogestan capsules are licensed for oral use but they can be taken vaginally during fertility treatment to try and increase progesterone levels. The reason they look exactly the same is beacuse they are  You can use them by either route. Did Kiev advise switching to oral use?

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

